# cervelo RS 2008 - stores?



## dragon (Jul 31, 2007)

someone has it in 54 still for under 999 ?
thanks for mailing.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

You meant $1900, right?? If so R&A cycles have a 54 for $1850. Great guys to deal with IMO. They really helped me get the bike I wanted with what I wanted on it.


----------



## dragon (Jul 31, 2007)

nah 999. cervelo controls the prices which sux. even in sales


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Good luck!!


----------

